# My Gardening = Pulling Weeds



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

My gardening equals pulling up weeds, been bending, squatting, sitting for a couple of hours yesterday, and again today.  I find it's easier just to stay standing and bend over, than to get down and have to get back up over and over.  Anyhoo, I managed to rub my hand along an old wooden border log, and got a nice splinter under my nail.  Luckily I was able to grab it with the tweezers and get it out without any blood, sweat and tears, LOL.  Done for today, had enough fun in the sun.


----------



## RCynic (Apr 11, 2014)

I use one of these. Old design but works really well, even on deep root dandelions, and lets me stand straight.

http://www.shovelandhoe.com/Weed_Puller_p/689.htm


----------



## Ina (Apr 11, 2014)

Ouch Sea.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks nice RCynic, but the weeds are between volcanic rocks, so I don't think something like that would work.  I've been first moving the rocks away, then digging the weed with a thick screwdriver.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2014)

RCynic said:


> I use one of these. Old design but works really well, even on deep root dandelions, and lets me stand straight.
> 
> http://www.shovelandhoe.com/Weed_Puller_p/689.htm



Saw something similar to this in Aldis today. However, in the community I live in, the lawns are taken care of. Thank Heavens.
My house I sold, use to have a half acre to groom.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)

There are flowers in my weed garden!!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to have a similar weed puller gadget. It was just the long handle, and then kind of a forked prong on the bottom. It would slide into the dirt and cut off the weeds right at the root, and then you could just flick it out of the ground. After the weeding, i went around picking up the dandelions and other weeds that i had gotten out of my lawn.

Now, I happily look for the dandelion plants and harvest them for my greens !  I have read about how nourishing that they are, and when you get them before the summer heat sets in, they are not nearly as bitter as after the hot days of summer arrive. Even plain old lettuce gets bitter once the days are so hot and dry.
I pick the dandelion leaves, and since they are bitter, I mix them with a mild green, like collards or spinach, and it adds an interesting flavor. 
I have some dandelions that have blossomed and gone to seed already, so yesterday, I took some of the fluffy seedheads, and scattered them into my greens garden. Then I will have them right there where I am watering daily, and since they are perennial, I don't have to plant them every year.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 23, 2014)

I weeded and thinned the beets yesterday. Then had the beet thinnings for supper.  Those young beets are so good. Wash well and cook the whole thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

HFL, I know that Dandelions have many benefits, I use a Dandelion extract from the health food store.  Right now I don't harvest the plants for anything, but I may in the future.

Rkunsaw, I've never eaten beets, but I know they have many, many health benefits and are probably delicious.  As a kid I didn't eat any vegetables, hated them.  I eat some now, but haven't gotten to beets at all.  I think it's great that you grow so much of your own food, that's the way to go, considering the issues with some things bought at a supermarket. :watermelon:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 23, 2014)

Sea, you just don't know what you are missing with not trying beets ---- they are delicious !  I like them hot, cooked with the tops like Rkunsaw mentioned, and also I love pickled beets, either plain or in salads. 
I even made a beet smoothie the other day, and it was very good, as well. I used raw beets, and added fresh pineapple, apples, and cranberry juice to the smoothie. 
As for the dandelions, they are one of the more bitter herb greens, so even though they are very healthy for you; you might want to start with adding just a few smaller leaves to some spinach or other milder flavored greens to see how well you like them.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## That Guy (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm with you on the standing rather than getting up and down but it gets to my back.  Have been spraying vinegar on some and it works okay.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 23, 2014)

That's gardening for you. Much toil and effort, but if in the end you end up with something beautiful, then it will all have been worth it, a thousand times over.

One of the great spirit teachers once said that 'man is the gardener of his own soul'. Very wise words and very true words.
If after all the trials and tribulations of life one can end up with something beautiful (i.e. having done good in the world) then it also will have been worth it, a thousand times over.


----------



## GmaEllen (Apr 27, 2014)

Weeds always seem to get the best of me.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 27, 2014)

My husband does all the gardening at our home. The only weeds I seem to pull are the hairs that sprout on my chin. No bending required. :zombierolleye:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

Ouch!!


----------

